
Ask HN: How Do Hackers Sleep? - julienreszka
I guess it&#x27;s probably an art form of its own
======
Dumblydorr
I use audiobooks, a fan, and a bed.

------
rman666
What does this question even mean?

------
catacombs
By not being a computer science student.

------
throwaway180118
Very carefully, OP.

